# When Will My V-Cube Arrive?



## apwhitelaw (Mar 14, 2009)

I order a V-Cube 6 on Saturday. Got confirmation of the order being processed. After reading about others' past orders, I figured mine would take at least a week. After about 5 days, I was sitting thinking why I didn't have an order number, when I know then switched from DHL to UPS. That day I got confirmation of shipment. It said expected delivery date was 3-19-09.

So I hadn't really ever checked the tracking number, so I did today, and it shipped on the 12th, from Greece, and went to Germany(Why is the abbreviation for Germany DE? I had to look it up just so I knew where the heck my package got delivered to. I thought it meant like Delaware or something and I was like wtf?). Then on the 13th it went from one place to another, still in Germany. Then this morning at 7:45 EST, it arrived in Philadelphia. Looks like its making pretty good time.

When should I expect my cube to arrive? Is the 3-19-09 date that they gave me correct? Or do you think it may come sooner?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 14, 2009)

usually the date that the tracking number says that it should be shipped to your house is right but without any delays so if theres a delay it may take longer. mine when i ordered it from the day it shipped it took 5 days could have been 4 days but was delayed


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 14, 2009)

Why are you worrying... The package is in the US and you are still 5 days before your expected delivery. If it comes before 3/19, then woo hoo. Stop worrying.



Also, abbreviation for Germany is DE because of "deutschland" the country's name in German.


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 14, 2009)

It came sooner than I expected mine to come, by about 2-3 days. Just don't think about it. Trust me, not thinking about it will make you happier when it finally arrives.

I believe the abbreviation for Germany is DE because Germany is Deutschland in German.

Edit: Whoah. You people are fast. Two posts before I pressed the "Post quick reply" button.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 14, 2009)

I am currently waiting for a black V6, I ordered it last Thursday (5/3) and I am disgusted that it has not yet arrived. I have read and heard about Americans ordering cubes and receiving the package 2-4 days later. North America is a different continent, how can it be so difficult to ship to Europe, the same continent, in at least the same or next week.

At first I received a message telling me I should expect the package on Thursday (12/3), I was like "Yey, that's one of my days off". I waited until 12:00pm and it had not arrived so I went out. The package did not arrive on Friday either so I checked my tracking number and it appears that postage has been rescheduled so I should receive my Black V-Cube 6 on Tuesday (16/3). That is the absolute maximum stated on the website, and to Europe.

I have ordered items from much further afield and they have arrived a lot quicker, China, America etc. What is the problem with the V-Cube delivery?


----------



## panyan (Mar 14, 2009)

^we british always get bent over and.....





i wont finish it just in case


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 14, 2009)

You probably will get your package earlier than expected. I got mine 3 days earlier.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

One question, how much is shipping from V Cubes? DX has V-Cubes but they're way more expensive, so I want to know if the free shipping would make up for it.


----------



## TomZ (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> One question, how much is shipping from V Cubes? DX has V-Cubes but they're way more expensive, so I want to know if the free shipping would make up for it.



Just check it by making an order but never confirming it.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 14, 2009)

About 14-17 euros. It depends on how much cubes you order.


----------



## V-te (Sep 8, 2009)

So after you order what is supposed to happen?


----------



## LNZ (Sep 9, 2009)

To ship one V-Cube from Greece to a distant country like Australia is $14.13 EURO. Or about $24.00 AUD or about $20.50 USD.

It takes about 7 days from order to delivery.


----------

